

My startup latest project: karatr.com - okeumeni
http://www.karatr.com/

======
pedalpete
Hey Okeumeni,

How many 'vertical' search sites is intelliverb going to be launching? Maybe
it would be better to provide HN with a list of all the sites, rather than an
individual post showing off another one of your sites every day. Particularly
as the sites are all the same with the exception of the logo and each serving
a different vertical market.

~~~
volida
"rather than an individual post"

elsewhere it would be called spam

~~~
rms
here I'd give it a week between posts

------
rrf
“We designed Karatr to be the place to easily find the finest jewelry and
watches.”

I typed in “Rolex” and was confronted with a list of Rolex-style watches.
That’s not the finest choice that I was expecting.

“Karatr is a search engine where you don’t just look for a wedding ring; you
look for a ring that fit your character as a person by providing details
matching your needs. Karatr don’t just help you find a good brand watch,
you’re actually given options to narrow your search to the perfect watch for
both your price and style.”

Price yes, but I saw nothing about “style” or “character” on my Rolex search.

------
ichverstehe
And for Gods sake. Stop that 2.0-naming-bullshit. I -can- spell.

------
okeumeni
At Intelliverb we are spending a lot of time on vertical search, karatr.com is
our latest piece of work. Any feedback is welcome.

